# Which snowblowers makes and models should you not Buy?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

We are always giving advice what snowblowers we should buy but seldom say what not to buy, and why?

I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable.

It seems snowblowers sold by Costco fit in to this category, buying no name snowblowers from China cheaply in lots of 10 or 100, I've read on here a lot of problems with Husqvarna parts availability. What about DR snowblowers? Generac snowblowers? Please don't mention the Murray built JD blowers as I have many Murray snowblowers and they are well built other than the rectangular exit.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable.


Bingo! 
Right on the Money!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I would stay away from any of those with the plastic transmissions, as they fail often and are very expensive to replace ....


Add those with aggressive use of plastic everywhere. I went with a Pro model to minimize finding plastic bushing


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Scotsman has a thread here with a long list of machines to avoid


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> We are always giving advice what snowblowers we should buy but seldom say what not to buy, and why?
> 
> I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable.
> 
> It seems snowblowers sold by Costco fit in to this category, buying no name snowblowers from China cheaply in lots of 10 or 100, I've read on here a lot of problems with Husqvarna parts availability. What about DR snowblowers? General snowblowers? Please don't mention the Murray built JD blowers as I have many Murray snowblowers and they are well built other than the rectangular exit.


I bought a DR 28" last year and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Don't buy anything but a Honda. 

... but in all seriousness... in 2009 I bought a $299 2-stage Powerland Honda clone engine blower (I was young-er and poor-er at the time). It was clearly made with cheap, soft thin metal... but in 12 years started just about every time on the first pull, threw a belt once, broke a belt once, needed tubes in the tires in Year 1, did not start to rust for about 7 years, but since I did not address by year 12 was starting to become a rust bucket. I never changed the spark plug, but it was odd-sized, like 20.8mm, and was over $40 to buy the wrench to remove it. Finally in year 12 it started to have difficulty starting, so I gave it away. Point being, this was about the cheapest Chinese blower that could be had at the time and with a bit of care I got my money out of it. Greased it and lubed it annually with synthetic lubricants and drained the gas after each season. Really makes a difference.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hard to believe that you couldn't get the spark out with a 6-point 21mm deep socket.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

RIT333 said:


> Hard to believe that you couldn't get the spark out with a 6-point 21mm deep socket.


I did not have a 21mm deep socket and had been looking for an excuse for the last 7 years to ditch the Chinese blower and get a Japanese blower, if you want to know the truth.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

nwcove said:


> Scotsman has a thread here with a long list of machines to avoid


Can you link that thread please


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Tseg said:


> ... I never changed the spark plug, but it was odd-sized, like 20.8mm, and was over $40 to buy the wrench to remove it.


20.8mm is practically The same as 13/16 inches. Just saying.



JLawrence08648 said:


> We are always giving advice what snowblowers we should buy but seldom say what not to buy, and why?
> 
> I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable.
> 
> It seems snowblowers sold by Costco fit in to this category, buying no name snowblowers from China cheaply in lots of 10 or 100, I've read on here a lot of problems with Husqvarna parts availability. What about DR snowblowers? Generac snowblowers? Please don't mention the Murray built JD blowers as I have many Murray snowblowers and they are well built other than the rectangular exit.


I can not speak for Husqvarna snow blower parts availability but I can attest it is true for their Lawmowers as well as thier sub brand Poulan lawn mowers. I have no problem believing that about their snow removal equipment.



Falcon said:


> I would stay away from any of those with the plastic transmissions, as they fail often and are very expensive to replace ....


OK.....Can you name the brands/models that frequently use plastic transmissions?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Plastic transmission-MTD, it will be single speed drive using a bail


----------



## jrb737 (Jan 14, 2021)

Avoid the new Toro Power TRX HD models. They are getting bad reviews all having the same issues.






| Toro







www.toro.com


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

jrb737 said:


> Avoid the new Toro Power TRX HD models. They are getting bad reviews all having the same issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those reviews are pretty damning. I would be livid after getting such a pricey piece of equipment.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

owning a 2017 toro 38801 928 powermax you wouldn't want me to rewrite or post a review, or remark about how toro treated me when contacted via the phone.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

@Tseg How many hours per year did you put on your budget blower?


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Lunta said:


> @Tseg How many hours per year did you put on your budget blower?


Good question... likely under 10 hours per year, maybe more like 6 or 7, averaging 30 to 40 minutes per dump.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Based on owners experience on this site I would recommend avoiding the Cub Cadet/MTD 3 stage machines. 

Many instances of shear bolts breaking on a regular basis. Using the updated stronger shear bolts, seems to have resulted in numerous auger gear box failures.

The 3rd stage seems to actually hinder snow blowing performance.

If you are considering purchasing a Cub Cadet/MTD machine, I would go with the 2 stage design.


----------



## jrb737 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tseg said:


> Wow, those reviews are pretty damning. I would be livid after getting such a pricey piece of equipment.


Not to mention the frustration of having that thing stuck at the end of your driveway in a snowstorm! I was very close to getting this Toro, but after reading all the negative reviews I went w/ the Ariens Rapid Track.

The reviews at Home Depot are just as bad, all with the same issues.








Toro Power TRX HD 1428 OHXE 28 in. 420cc Hydrostatic Track Drive Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start, Hand Warmers 38890 - The Home Depot


Defrost an army of Frosties with this snow-destroying 420cc, 2-stage, 4-cycle Toro premium TRX snow blower. Bust open a path 28 inches wide and 21 inches deep, while tossing snow an impressive 60+ feet.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Stay away from Cub Cadet 3 stage at all costs.
When you need parts you have to wait for them to be sent from China, and when you do receive the box, it is empty with holes in it.
It will take years to get any parts for them after you get dozens of empty boxes that you thought contained the part you needed.
They are 100% Chinese made with all foreign made and supplied parts, and the people packing the parts do not know how to put them in the box to begin with, then after the box is shipped with anything in it, it is guaranteed to be empty by the time you receive it with large holes in it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The toro TRX is a travesty. The same lame brain track design that every other manufacture is eliminating from their lineup.

I agree avoid 3x machines like the plague. Personally I’d avoid anything that isn’t a Honda, ariens, or toro.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

jrb737 said:


> Not to mention the frustration of having that thing stuck at the end of your driveway in a snowstorm! I was very close to getting this Toro, but after reading all the negative reviews I went w/ the Ariens Rapid Track.
> 
> The reviews at Home Depot are just as bad, all with the same issues.





drmerdp said:


> The toro TRX is a travesty.


What hydrostatic transmission is used in this Toro TRX HD?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks like they use the Hydro-Gear that is not a very well built unit. We have had nothing but problems with all Hydro-Gear hydrostatic units in every type of machine they were placed into over the past few years. They just don't hold up and last long at all. They are constantly wearing out and slowing down plus breaking gears inside them.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

'Don't buy a new one'
That seems to be the upshot sentiment in the reviews.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> 'Don't buy a new one'
> That seems to be the upshot sentiment in the reviews.


I'm sure in 2040 when only electric blowers are available to purchase new, batteries are double the price + recycling surcharges and electricity is quadruple the price these forum posters will be going on and on how amazing the 2021 gas powered machines were/are


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

When everything is electric many of the concerns you cite will be solved, one can easily imagine.
Check history: The original automobiles were electric. Gas came along later. And to go any further down this road, politics ensues.
But how much has changed in the past 20 years? How much more will change in the next 20?
Anyone here familiar with Moore's Law?
I'm leading you to water, whether you drink or not is on you.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> The original automobiles were electric.


On *January 29, 1886,* Carl Benz applied for a patent for his “vehicle powered by a gas engine.” The patent – number 37435 – may be regarded as the birth certificate of the automobile. He first drove it in 1885.
The Flocken Elektrowagen of 1888 was designed by German inventor Andreas Flocken and is regarded as the first real electric car.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

tabora said:


> On *January 29, 1886,* Carl Benz applied for a patent for his “vehicle powered by a gas engine.” The patent – number 37435 – may be regarded as the birth certificate of the automobile. He first drove it in 1885.
> The Flocken Elektrowagen of 1888 was designed by German inventor Andreas Flocken and is regarded as the first real electric car.


I hate when facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

If I recall correctly when I was at the Henry Ford Transportation museum in Dearborn, there was an electric Ford car. I believe it was dated 1915. All of you guys in MI feel free to correct me if I am off.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

donyboy73 has a good video on one particular brand/model to stay away from.

I don't keep it secret that I wouldnt buy anything new in last 5 years or so.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Tseg said:


> *I'm sure in 2040 when only electric blowers are available to purchase new,* batteries are double the price + recycling surcharges and electricity is quadruple the price these forum posters will be going on and on how amazing the 2021 gas powered machines were/are



I FULLY AGREE with Tseg's above pertaining to costs.
Maybe electric, just maybe! First the electric grid must be upgraded to power all those electric thingies. Next governments will have to force electrification via taxation or by using other means to prevent carbon fuel use. Nothing is going to recharge batteries at a rate carbon fueled anything can be refueled. And not all electric power comes from wind and sun that have their own pollution problems.

Too much IMHO is being blamed on carbon fuels. I recently read on Google '' just one of the world’s largest container ships can emit about as much pollution as 50 million cars. Further, the 15 largest ships in the world emit as much nitrogen oxide and sulphur oxide as the world’s 760 million cars.'' Should we stop all imports and exports?

Panics are happening over the doubling of CO2 into the atmosphere. 88% of the atmosphere is nitrogen, oxygen has 21% leaving only 1% for all the other gases. CO2 today has 0.04% or 0.0004 parts of the atmosphere. If you have 2 pennies in your pocket and suddenly you find another 2 doubling your riches, are you then wealthy?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> On *January 29, 1886,* Carl Benz applied for a patent for his “vehicle powered by a gas engine.” The patent – number 37435 – may be regarded as the birth certificate of the automobile. He first drove it in 1885.
> The Flocken Elektrowagen of 1888 was designed by German inventor Andreas Flocken and is regarded as the first real electric car.


Seeing as it was before my time, I appreciate the correction.
What was Benz going to power his car with?
Ford originally had hemp oil in mind for his cars.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Tseg said:


> I hate when facts get in the way of a good story.


As I said above, oops, I was off by three years. A bit before my time.
I was wrong.
There's a sentence you don't see on this site very often......  
Feel better? Glad to help.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> On *January 29, 1886,* Carl Benz applied for a patent for his “vehicle powered by a gas engine.” The patent – number 37435 – may be regarded as the birth certificate of the automobile. He first drove it in 1885.
> The Flocken Elektrowagen of 1888 was designed by German inventor Andreas Flocken and is regarded as the first real electric car.



Bah such youngins...

Ferdinand Verbiest, a member of a Jesuit mission in China, built a steam-powered vehicle around 1672 as a toy for the Kangxi Emperor. It was small-scale and could not carry a driver but it was, quite possibly, the first working steam-powered vehicle ('auto-mobile').[1][9]
Steam-powered self-propelled vehicles large enough to transport people and cargo were first devised in the late 18th century. Nicolas-Joseph Cugnot demonstrated his fardier à vapeur ("steam dray"), an experimental steam-driven artillery tractor, in 1770 and 1771. As Cugnot's design proved to be impractical, his invention was not developed in his native France. The center of innovation shifted to Great Britain. By 1784, William Murdoch had built a working model of a steam carriage in Redruth [10]and in 1801 Richard Trevithick was running a full-sized vehicle on the roads in Camborne. The first automobile patent in the United States was granted to Oliver Evans on May 3, 1789.

Steam > gas > electric..


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, we really got off topic. Can we steer this back on track ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

So the outcome of this is not to use my Benz to clear snow, neither my train, or my steam engine mobo whatever.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> Looks like they use the Hydro-Gear that is not a very well built unit. We have had nothing but problems with all Hydro-Gear hydrostatic units in every type of machine they were placed into over the past few years. They just don't hold up and last long at all. They are constantly wearing out and slowing down plus breaking gears inside them.



Isn't the Hydrogear brand also used by Ariens in their top of the line machines?

My grandfather had a 1967 tractor with a Hydrogear transmission that seemed virtually indestructible so the brand has been around a long time.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> Isn't the Hydrogear brand also used by Ariens in their top of the line machines?
> 
> My grandfather had a 1967 tractor with a Hydrogear transmission that seemed virtually indestructible so the brand has been around a long time.


Hydrogear was formed around 1990 from a couple different component makers of OEM transmissions in the Ag industry. As far as I can tell, they have 2 tiers of hydrostatic transmissions used in snow blowers... the 310 series which may have limited durability and the SST series, which we know is used in Honda blowers. The SST series is double the weight of the other and all the performance specs are multiples of the 310 series. The initial SST design had an oil aeration issue, which was quickly resolved. Ever since corrected, I‘m not aware of a single Honda HHS transmission failure in the past 5 years. The SST was initially designed for large walk-behind commercial mowers that spend hours and hours mowing miles and miles in the hot sun. Not sure how a company can survive and become #1 in transmissions manufacture for farmers if most their product is junk?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Tseg said:


> Hydrogear was formed around 1990 from a couple different component makers of OEM transmissions in the Ag industry. As far as I can tell, they have 2 tiers of hydrostatic transmissions used in snow blowers... the 310 series which may have limited durability and the SST series, which we know is used in Honda blowers. The SST series is double the weight of the other and all the performance specs are multiples of the 310 series. The initial SST design had an oil aeration issue, which was quickly resolved. Ever since corrected, I‘m not aware of a single Honda HHS transmission failure in the past 5 years. The SST was initially designed for large walk-behind commercial mowers that spend hours and hours mowing miles and miles in the hot sun. Not sure how a company can survive and become #1 in transmissions manufacture for farmers if most their product is junk?


Interesting.
So I wonder who made the hydrostatic transmission Jacobsen used in 1967. I assume it was either the brand name which maybe went out of business or maybe it was a model or series name?

I know for a fact it said Hydrogear right on the aluminum transmission. The tractor was a Jacobsen Superchief 1200 with a 12hp Kohler.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Interesting. My only 2 thoughts: hydro-gear is a descriptor for a type of hydrostatic transmission that this company turned into a brand... or it became a defunct brand and this company resurrected it around 1990. I’m thinking the former. There are several blog posts about old equipment with hydro-gear transmissions, but does not sound like it is a brand. Like someone takes the name OHV seen on a lot of engine plates and turns it into an engine maker brand.


ChrisJ said:


> View attachment 176384


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> Interesting.
> So I wonder who made the hydrostatic transmission Jacobsen used in 1967. I assume it was either the brand name which maybe went out of business or maybe it was a model or series name?
> 
> I know for a fact it said Hydro-Gear right on the aluminum transmission. The tractor was a Jacobsen Superchief 1200 with a 12hp Kohler.


The new Hydro-Gear units are built nowhere near as good as the original old ones were built like you have in your Jacobsen, which is now part of New Holland.
We had plenty of Hydro-Gear transmission failures in Honda snowblowers with the steering assemblies and worn pistons and cylinders in the pumps and motors, just like on all the lawn equipment failures. They use a much cheaper, poorer grade of materials-metals in manufacture, nowhere near the higher quality of the old ones like in the Jacobsen, that is why they are so inexpensive to replace, they cost less than to repair them, I have both repaired and replaced too many of them to count.
But at least they are better than the 'Tuff-Tork' units. The older 'Eaton' units were built a heck of a lot stronger than all of the new ones out today.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

after having dealt with many, I can confidently say I'd avoid the Murray Built John Deere machines. Not worthy of being John Deere Green.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

what machine today is anywhere as good as the old ones.
will a new one of these by running as long as it has, yes it's a hydro unit and a 1978,


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

captchas said:


> what machine today is anywhere as good as the old ones.
> will a new one of these by running as long as it has, yes it's a hydro unit and a 1978,


Yes, my new HSS724AWD is as good as the old ones, if not better, and will be running in 45 years, if they still sell gasoline. 

I continue to scour the Honda forums for just 1 example of where an HSS Dyno-gear transmission had an issue other than the early oil-aeration design issue that caused loss of speed until the fix was implemented... and no longer exists for units past 2016 or 2017. ST1100A sure makes it sound like a wide spread problem. Surely 1 HSS owner on this forum will advise how their Dyno-gear SST HST turned to crap? Anyway, while there were a couple growing pains for the new designed Honda that is now 6 years old, I have every reason to believe they are every bit as bullet-proof, if not more so, than the old Honda's that everyone laud's over


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

captchas said:


> what machine today is anywhere as good as the old ones.
> will a new one of these by running as long as it has, yes it's a hydro unit and a 1978,


Maybe it's just me but I'd take most if not all modern Honda and Honda clones over a 1970s-90s Tecumseh.
That includes how long I expect it to run.

A Kohler K series, or many of the better Briggs engines were good, but I've never had or worked on a Tecumseh I really liked.


----------



## noah300g (Oct 24, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> We are always giving advice what snowblowers we should buy but seldom say what not to buy, and why?
> 
> I'd say the reasons not to buy is unavailability of parts, unavailability of a dealer network, unavailability of servicing, poor performance, early breakdown/often breakdown/not reliable.
> 
> It seems snowblowers sold by Costco fit in to this category, buying no name snowblowers from China cheaply in lots of 10 or 100, I've read on here a lot of problems with Husqvarna parts availability. What about DR snowblowers? Generac snowblowers? Please don't mention the Murray built JD blowers as I have many Murray snowblowers and they are well built other than the rectangular exit.


I've been having good luck with the Snowbird S-262 that my dad bought used back in 1968. I'm still using it today. Found another about 20 years ago to use as a spare parts machine, but with a bit of tinkering, it runs and throws snow as well as my dad's, so now I have two. They seem to perform as well or better than the new, expensive machines in the neighborhood due to the chute design.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Can you link that thread please



 General Snowblower Discussion
*Might be the worst blower ever made.*

Jump to LatestFollow

21 - 40 of 44 Posts
2 of 3


[IMG alt="Coby7"]https://www.snowblowerforum.com/d1/avatars/m/28/28225.jpg?1587539756[/IMG]
*Coby7*
·*Registered*
Joined Nov 6, 2014 
· 
3,665 Posts 
#21 • Feb 18, 2015



> micah68kj said:
> Read his description, Coby. He says it's the gears and not a shear pin.


Read his description micah68kj he says half the auger isn't turning.

''Never drive faster than your guardian ANGEL can fly'' 










Reply Quote 
Like
[IMG alt="Coby7"]https://www.snowblowerforum.com/d1/avatars/m/28/28225.jpg?1587539756[/IMG]
*Coby7*
·*Registered*
Joined Nov 6, 2014 
· 
3,665 Posts 
#22 • Feb 18, 2015

It isn't the gears if half the auger turns, or I lost my mind completely.

''Never drive faster than your guardian ANGEL can fly'' 


Reply Quote 
Like
[IMG alt="Kiss4aFrog"]https://www.snowblowerforum.com/d1/avatars/m/7/7145.jpg?1587575798[/IMG]
*Kiss4aFrog*
·*Retired Moderator*
Joined Nov 3, 2013 
· 
10,768 Posts 
#23 • Feb 18, 2015



> Mac said:
> how is it worthless?


From my view point the Stanley is worthless because I haven't come across anyone saying anything good about one they own and the people I've seen trying to fix one have problems finding parts.

In my mind I'd like to say it looks as good as any MTD, a fair homeowner grade unit but the threads don't support that.

.
Make sure the windows are up before the snow plow goes by !!

Reactions:Mac
Reply Quote 
Like
T
*Toro-8-2-4*
·*Premium Member*
Joined Dec 27, 2013 
· 
1,076 Posts 
#24 • Feb 19, 2015

Does anyone know who makes a Stanley? Is it a Chinese knock off. Is it MTD? If it is they usually have a Craftsman, Huskey et. al. that is pretty much an identical machine with different paint and decals. What brand of engine is on this?

IF this guy truly believes the gears are bad how can he seriously be asking that price.?

He is delusional. I wonder what he replaced it with? 

Current machines
MTD 8-26
Yard Machine 22" upgraded with 6.5 HP Predator & impeller kit


Reply Quote 
Like

P
*POWERSHIFT93*
·*Account closed by member request.*
Joined Dec 30, 2013 
· 
9,612 Posts 
#25 • Feb 19, 2015

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH come on now. that is one FINE MACHINE.


Reply Quote 
Like
G
*greatwhitebuffalo*
·*Registered*
Joined Feb 11, 2014 
· 
863 Posts 
#26 • Feb 19, 2015



> Pythons37 said:
> This guy is optimistic about his selling price. I see no value in this.
> 
> 
> Snowblower


just think where it's made...
those Stanley blowers have a terrible reputation in the new machine reviews

just say NO to Chinese made ANYTHING !
1967 S-242 Snowbird 4/24
AMF Dynamark Luminaire 5362 8/26 3-stage
Craftsman Drift Breaker 10/32 3-stage
Gilson 55012 8/26 gear drive
Ariens 910010 8/32
Cub Cadet 268 8/26
Yard-Man Snowbird 7040-0 5/22
Ariens 10M-L35 3.5/24
New Holland/Gilson Unitrol 8/26
(2) AMF Polar Bear 7/26 3-stage project/parts machines


Reply Quote 
Like
G
*greatwhitebuffalo*
·*Registered*
Joined Feb 11, 2014 
· 
863 Posts 
#27 • Feb 19, 2015



> Coby7 said:
> Read his description micah68kj he says half the auger isn't turning.


sounds like broken shear bolts, or broken shaft ?

just say NO to Chinese made ANYTHING !
1967 S-242 Snowbird 4/24
AMF Dynamark Luminaire 5362 8/26 3-stage
Craftsman Drift Breaker 10/32 3-stage
Gilson 55012 8/26 gear drive
Ariens 910010 8/32
Cub Cadet 268 8/26
Yard-Man Snowbird 7040-0 5/22
Ariens 10M-L35 3.5/24
New Holland/Gilson Unitrol 8/26
(2) AMF Polar Bear 7/26 3-stage project/parts machines


Reply Quote 
Like
[IMG alt="sscotsman"]https://www.snowblowerforum.com/d1/avatars/m/0/146.jpg?1587539754[/IMG]
*sscotsman*
·*Retired Moderator*
Joined Dec 7, 2010 
· 
3,875 Posts 
#28 • Feb 19, 2015 (Edited)



> Toro-8-2-4 said:
> Does anyone know who makes a Stanley? Is it a Chinese knock off. Is it MTD? If it is they usually have a Craftsman, Huskey et. al. that is pretty much an identical machine with different paint and decals. What brand of engine is on this?


It's a 100% Chinese machine.
there are no identical machines from any of the US-based manufacturers.

Three major issues with these 100% Chinese machines:
1. They are junk when they are brand new.
2. parts are difficult to find.
3. the places you can buy them, costco, BJ's, etc, dont do service.

have a look at some other posts about Stanley snowblowers:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...6058-new-stanley-36-commerical-two-stage.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/7586-36-inch-stanley-already-broken.html

Amazon customer reviews of Stanley model..there is ONE 5-star review, from the manufacturer! 
and four 1-star reviews, from actual owners of the machine:
Amazon.com: Customer reviews: STANLEY 36 inch Commercial 420cc Electric Start 2-Stage Gas Snow Blower, Bonus Drift Cutters and Clean-Out Tool



Scot

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro Info Site.
Snowbird Snowblower Webpage

Reply Quote 
Like

[IMG alt="sscotsman"]https://www.snowblowerforum.com/d1/avatars/m/0/146.jpg?1587539754[/IMG]
*sscotsman*
·*Retired Moderator*
Joined Dec 7, 2010 
· 
3,875 Posts 
#29 • Feb 19, 2015 (Edited)

I have been keeping a running list of all the 100% Chinese brand names in another tread.
the list keeps growing!
you should never never never never never never buy one of these..
quote below is from this thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ssion/1364-made-usa-versus-made-china-14.html



> sscotsman said:
> Updated list!
> the Chinese brand names are getting so numerous, I have now put them in alphabetical order!
> Below is copied and pasted from previous posts, with updated names:
> ...


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Some have posited that newer machines are safer because you have to push a lever to make them move or blow.
Most newer machines I see pictured in use usually have a bungee cord wrapped around the handlebars, used to make that lever stay down.
I can understand that gripping a cold lever in gloved hands for a few hours might make one's arthritis VERY unhappy.
So you have your choice: A machine that stops by merely pulling a lever -or- a machine that stops only after you unwrap a bungee cord from around the handle.
Jus' keepin' it real.


----------

